# Rejoice with me my brothers!



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Last night I watched my first movie on my projector. Epson 8350. I know it's not the ultimate in performance, but I'm very happy. This has been a dream of mine for about 10 years, since I saw my first DLP in action. I can't believe the quality that 1100 bucks can get these days. Anyway, for a man who started this hobby with a 27" tv and $90 worth of patched together speakers, this is a huge moment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats awesome that your enjoying your theater  The is one hobby that can now be affordable and enjoyable for many many people.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice Chris! I have a 8350 too and Im on my 3rd projector but I still get a thrill every time the screen comes down!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you are happy with it!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on the new set up. Now that the bug has bitten you, You are doomed.....:bigsmile::T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats on the new PJ! :T My InFocus SP7210 720p DLP projector is even less "the ultimate in performance" than your Epson, but every time I watch a movie, I'm very happy.


----------

